# Gol Suso in Siviglia - Espanyol. Video.



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Primo gol di Suso con la maglia del Siviglia. L'ex rossonero ha messo a segno la rete del 2-2 nel match contro l'Espanyol.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

E' un campionehhhh!1!!!!!1


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2020)

ed anche assist sul primo gol. (ovviamente entrambi dalla sua piastrella)


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2020)

se non vincono neanche contro il fanalino di coda in 10 contro 11 che caspita di champions vogliono disputare.

p.s.

chiusura in bordata di fischi.
ultime quattro: eliminazione in coppa da una squadra di serie b spagnola,pareggio con alaves,sconfitta a vigo,pareggio oggi con espanyol.
due punti in tre partite con squadre da retrocessione.
e questi pensano alla champions


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ed anche assist sul primo gol. (ovviamente entrambi dalla sua piastrella)



certo,l'espanyol sta allo spal per cui in queste occasioni può essere decisivo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2020)

Milan: rimpianto Sugo

Dai dai segna e togliti dai maroni


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2020)

Gol alla Suso?


----------



## wildfrank (16 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Primo gol di Suso con la maglia del Siviglia. L'ex rossonero ha messo a segno la rete del 2-2 nel match contro l'Espanyol.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Benissimo, qui non vogliamo più vederti.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gol alla Suso?



sì,da destra rientra e calcia ma sul palo più vicino


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2020)

Deve segnare il più possibile in questi 18 mesi di prestito così che lo riscattino o che scatti l'obbligo


----------



## Raryof (16 Febbraio 2020)

G-amb-i-on-e.
Devo sillabare il tutto perché è troppo forte.


----------



## Goro (16 Febbraio 2020)

Che campione, e che movimento inusuale per questo grandissimo gol!

Peccato che Suso porta una sfortuna pazzesca, nemmeno oggi hanno vinto, comunque devono superare a tutti i costi il Getafe, forza Siviglia!


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Qualsiasi cifra su una sua nuova dichiarazione sul Milan entro le prossime 24 ore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Deve segnare il più possibile in questi 18 mesi di prestito così che lo riscattino o che scatti l'obbligo



18 mesi???

da quel che mi risulta a iugno è da noi. 
in cl non andranno mai.
operazione da mani nei capelli.....
speriamo almeno non faccia schifo così magari si riesce a sbolognare per 10M ma sarà durissima.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Speriamo ne segni 100 di gol da qui a fine stagione. Così Monkey lo riscatta alla grande...


----------



## Lambro (16 Febbraio 2020)

Molto bene giusto così, intanto da quando è da loro van malissimo ci sarà un motivo..


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 18 mesi???
> 
> da quel che mi risulta a iugno è da noi.
> in cl non andranno mai.
> ...



No sono 18 mesi. Cerca su internet le notizie  Non posso copiarle qui per via del regolamento


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> No sono 18 mesi. Cerca su internet le notizie  Non posso copiarle qui per via del regolamento



Diciotto mesi, se si qualificano quest'anno alla CL al termine della stagione 2020/2021 sono obbligati a riscattarlo altrimenti no.


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2020)

Contento per lui. Spero che continui ma non per un eventuale riscatto.
Solo per il giocatore.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Dai dai, continua a segnare che ti riscattano. Dai, dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciotto mesi, se si qualificano quest'anno alla CL al termine della stagione 2020/2021 sono obbligati a riscattarlo altrimenti no.



18 mesidi prestito senza obbligo significa che l'operazione è ancor più agghiacciante di quel che pensavo.
non metteremo mai a postoiconti con questi cialtroni in dirigenza.

ah certo per calare le spese son capaci tutti. ma le entrate? un disastro


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma con ocampos e suso dove vogliono andare?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Dovrebbe essere una buona notizia. Invece pareggiano in casa in 11 vs 10 contro l'ultima in classifica. Non andranno mai in CL e non scatterà l'obbligo di riscatto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere una buona notizia. Invece pareggiano in casa in 11 vs 10 contro l'ultima in classifica. Non andranno mai in CL e non scatterà l'obbligo di riscatto



Anche dovess tornare non vedrà mai più il campo.


----------

